# 06 VW Jetta 2.5 making a loud noise



## Brickchick (Feb 10, 2016)

Anyone know what this is or where it's coming from?

https://youtu.be/NDrMYCIiUmM


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

Brickchick said:


> Anyone know what this is or where it's coming from?
> 
> https://youtu.be/NDrMYCIiUmM


This sounds somewhat similar to my car: 
I am trying to diagnose my 2006 Volkswagen Jetta with the 2.5 L motor. In the recording it sounds like it is and has a mechanical sound but it really does not. The section of the clip in the car is more or less what it sounds like when you are next to the car.

Any ideas here?

https://youtu.be/z50fk08aLLA

-- My car sounds like this with the engine cold, hot with the temp outside 20 - 98 I really hope it is not the timing chain. It sounds like the alternator or a bad power steering pump.

Did you ever find out the issue?


----------



## Jamesmk5 (Aug 21, 2015)

Brickchick said:


> Anyone know what this is or where it's coming from?
> 
> https://youtu.be/NDrMYCIiUmM


Sounds like chain noise to me


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

joesturbo said:


> -- My car sounds like this with the engine cold, hot with the temp outside 20 - 98 I really hope it is not the timing chain. It sounds like the alternator or a bad power steering pump.


My engine sounds similar during cold start but at considerably lower level. And around 20 - 30 secs, then the sound ceases. I can hear it more clearly close to left wheel. Interestingly enough, when listening with hood up, the sound seems coming from around steering pump.


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Brickchick said:


> Anyone know what this is or where it's coming from?
> 
> https://youtu.be/NDrMYCIiUmM


Is there enough oil in the engine? I see a good bit of fresh oil on the bottom of the trans if the engine is leaking and your not refilling it that might be your valves


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

MK5's do not have hydraulic power steering, they are electrically assisted so there's no pump. 2011 and up (MK6's) do have hydraulic power steering


----------



## Brickchick (Feb 10, 2016)

Took my car to the transmission shop and they said its the torque converter so hoping it's just that and nothing else. It has enough oil I usually check or can hear a certain noise when it needs it but that noise is different. Will keep everyone posted when my car is done next week if anyone is experiencing the same issue. Sucks to have an issue when it's only at 71,900 miles on it. Never again I want to deal with VW lol.


----------



## AHouseOnFire (Nov 20, 2012)

Brickchick said:


> Took my car to the transmission shop and they said its the torque converter so hoping it's just that and nothing else. It has enough oil I usually check or can hear a certain noise when it needs it but that noise is different. Will keep everyone posted when my car is done next week if anyone is experiencing the same issue. Sucks to have an issue when it's only at 71,900 miles on it. Never again I want to deal with VW lol.


Did they quote you with a price? Also, my kind of makes that noise for a couple of seconds at cold start up as well, but its not very loud - how audible is the noise from standing outside around the car?


----------



## Brickchick (Feb 10, 2016)

Total was $978 and still have other sounds. One is the injectors and the other may be bad bearings but soon will have to check deeper.


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

Brickchick said:


> Total was $978 and still have other sounds. One is the injectors and the other may be bad bearings but soon will have to check deeper.


you may wanna fix that oil leak. has anyone looked at your vacuum pump? looks like its leaking. that goes. and it leaks badly. say by to your engine.


----------



## AHouseOnFire (Nov 20, 2012)

Wolfsburg007 said:


> you may wanna fix that oil leak. has anyone looked at your vacuum pump? looks like its leaking. that goes. and it leaks badly. say by to your engine.


This is my next purchase as well. Very good video and even write ups on how to do this without removing the transmission.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Any updates to this thread?


----------

